# Tough pictures



## Judge Spear (Apr 9, 2022)

Post dope shit.
Sick pictures that exude power but dont exert it. Things that inspire stoicism and confidence.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

Powerful. Truly powerful!


----------

